# Police Search and Booking in the UK!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 5, 2007)

This is just something that can happen to anyone in a LEO, Corrections, Security, Loss Prevention, etc.  This individual was supposedly already searched prior to this and yet see what happens.  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=061_1186316530


----------



## Kacey (Aug 5, 2007)

Very disturbing.  I'm glad the officer is all right.


----------



## grydth (Aug 5, 2007)

All I have to say to every LEO on this site: Thank you!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank the hypothetically-existant-Lord that the chap was both a looney and not trained in knife arts .  

If he'd turned right and struck low, rather than left and high, then the poor officer would've had no chance - makes you consider how nice your life is doesn't it?

I'm impressed by how quickly everyone reacted once the threat became evident - after all this is a daily routine for them and to snap out of just-the-daily -grind mindset to "Eck! Bad things afoot!" on, to borrow an American expression, the 'turn of a dime' takes some doing :tup:.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that disturbing story.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Aug 5, 2007)

No second chances with a knife. Good clip.


----------



## Yari (Aug 6, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Thank the hypothetically-existant-Lord that the chap was both a looney and not trained in knife arts .
> 
> If he'd turned right and struck low, rather than left and high, then the poor officer would've had no chance - makes you consider how nice your life is doesn't it?
> 
> I'm impressed by how quickly everyone reacted once the threat became evident - after all this is a daily routine for them and to snap out of just-the-daily -grind mindset to "Eck! Bad things afoot!" on, to borrow an American expression, the 'turn of a dime' takes some doing :tup:.


 
I agree. Had the knife been in stomach hight, and everbody falling in the room. No room for helping or even handling the kinfe effectivly (sp?).

/yari


----------

